# help with M2



## happa95 (Mar 21, 2008)

Ok. So, I am a total newb trying to learn the M2 method. However, I am currently confused about the memorizing stage. It says on both Errik and Pochmann's guides to memorize in pairs. I don't really understand what they mean by that. Please respond as soon as possible!


----------



## Inusagi (Mar 21, 2008)

I think it's for the M and R slices. If the the target is FU, then it's kind of hard to know if you already have taken a M2 move before, and the FU place have changed to BD. And you got to do the BD alg instead. And you must remember in pair to know this

I think thats why.


----------



## happa95 (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm just not sure HOW to memorize in pairs.


----------



## jeff081692 (Mar 21, 2008)

one thing you can do is give each sticker a letter then say sticker k goes to sticker d then i would remember Kid.


----------



## Marcell (Mar 21, 2008)

Connect the first thing (picture? word? letter? number? whatever you use) you memorize to the second so that they make a pair. For example: for BL I say "spider", for BR I say "pizza", so when I have to memorize BL BR I say "a spider eating a pizza". I hope you get the idea.


----------



## happa95 (Mar 21, 2008)

Oh, I think I'm starting to get it. Thanks!


----------

